# 128GB RAM upgrade kit for Mac Pro 2013



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi there,

Does anyone know of a good UK or EU source for the 128GB RAM upgrade kit for the 2013 Mac Pro? I usually like to buy computer hardware locally as it's easier if I ever need to do returns or servicing. On the other hand, the best price by a long way (even including taxes and import duties) seems to be in the US (e.g. https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/1333D3Z3M128/).

And I'm assuming that the OWC kit is the only one out there? (I can't see anything else, though may have missed it. Even Crucial, who I've also used for RAM upgrades, only list 64GB as a max).

Thanks!


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Nov 30, 2018)

Update: I took the plunge and bought it from OWC at the link above. I notice that the speed on a 12-core machine drops to 800MHz (compared with the nominal current 1866MHz of the 4 x 16GB modules in the machine at the moment). But I assume that the overall performance difference for our purposes with sample libraries will benefit far more from the doubled overall amount of RAM...


----------



## OLB (Dec 1, 2018)

Missed your post but I buy Mac stuff here, they’re excellent: http://macupgrade.eu/catalog/


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 1, 2018)

OLB said:


> Missed your post but I buy Mac stuff here, they’re excellent: http://macupgrade.eu/catalog/


Thanks @OLB good to know. For this RAM upgrade though, their price (999 Euros) is still quite a lot more than direct from the US ($700).


----------



## OLB (Dec 1, 2018)

You’ll have to pay custom duty’s though but would be great if it turns out cheaper. 

Would be interested in hearing a follow up on the 128gb! Enjoy


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 1, 2018)

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> ... I notice that the speed on a 12-core machine drops to 800MHz (compared with the nominal current 1866MHz of the 4 x 16GB modules in the machine at the moment).



Hi Carlos ,
this is actually correct. 
The 4x32GB Kit will perform with 1066MHz in 4-Core/6-Core/8-Core Macs , and with 800MHz in a 12-Core Mac.



Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> But I assume that the overall performance difference for our purposes with sample libraries will benefit far more from the doubled overall amount of RAM...


Yes , that's at least what I've noticed on my system ( _ProTools / Logic / OS X High Sierra_) .

- Gerd


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 1, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Yes , that's at least what I've noticed on my system ( _ProTools / Logic / OS X High Sierra_) .


That's really good to know @Gerd Kaeding - many thanks...


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 1, 2018)

OLB said:


> You’ll have to pay custom duty’s though but would be great if it turns out cheaper.
> 
> Would be interested in hearing a follow up on the 128gb! Enjoy


Hi @OLB the $700 price was including all duties, taxes, shipping etc. The basic price was $599 and the duties/taxes were $122, shipping $35, and then there was a cyber week discount of $50. So couldn't resist this price...


----------



## Van (Dec 16, 2019)

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> Hi @OLB the $700 price was including all duties, taxes, shipping etc. The basic price was $599 and the duties/taxes were $122, shipping $35, and then there was a cyber week discount of $50. So couldn't resist this price...


Hi Carlos - what was the end result going to 1066Mhz ram? Thanks


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 16, 2019)

Van said:


> Hi Carlos - what was the end result going to 1066Mhz ram? Thanks


Hi there, well I'm on 12 cores so it's actually 800MHz, but it's been great really. I haven't noticed any real speed penalty, and having all the extra RAM has been great for larger VEP templates.


----------



## Van (Dec 23, 2019)

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> Hi there, well I'm on 12 cores so it's actually 800MHz, but it's been great really. I haven't noticed any real speed penalty, and having all the extra RAM has been great for larger VEP templates.


Thanks that’s good to know. I’ve got 64gb, 8 cores and I’m fine at the moment but curious for the future.


----------

